# isa sa lahat ng paaralan dito



## Inglip

Here is another translation attempt of mine. Would appreciate feedback.

Ang mga tindahan at palengke ay mamalaki. Marami ring paaralan dito. Ang University of Santo Tomas ang pinakamatanda isa sa lahat ng paaralan dito. Ang University of the Philippines ay isa sa pinakamalaking unibersidad sa silangan.

The stores and markets are big. There are also many schools here. The University of Santo Tomas is the oldest of all the schools here. The University of the Phippinies is one of the biggest Universities of the East.


I wasn't so sure about "*isa sa lahat ng paaralan dito*". I went on the assumption that "sa lahat" means _"of everything/all_". 


Thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

Your source text is very flawed. I would take great care in relying on it.

Ang mga tindahan at palengke ay *malalaki*. _The stores and markets are huge.

_Ang University of Santo Tomas *ay ang pinakamatandang paaralan dito.* _The University of Santo Tomas is the oldest school here.
_[The _isa sa lahat_ error, I suspect, is from an automatic translator attempting to express the superlative degree of comparison ---- isa sa lahat = number one of all = most/supreme of all --- and then attaching that to _pinakamatanda + na paaralan. _What you then have is the grammatically atrocious and redundant, _the most oldest._]

Ang University of the Philippines ay isa sa pinakamalaking unibersidad sa Silangan.
_The University of the Philippines is one of the biggest universities in the East.
_[Silangan (East) is capitalized when used to refer to a region, let's say Asia, as it is used in your sentence. When not capitalized, _east_ is merely a cardinal point on a compass. University is not capitalized in the original and the translation since it is used in a generic sense. _In_ and not _of_ since the text is indicating the university's special significance as part of a specific place, that is, within Asia.]


----------



## Inglip

Thanks Dotterkat.

The Malalaki was a typo on my part, it did have malalaki written. woops.

The book is usually really good, but I've gotten to a part where I have to translate the texts, and they seem to be quite flawed. Not sure where the author got them from.


----------



## walterhartmann

I agree with DotterKat. It is flawed.

In addition, I think that counting UST (Univ. of Sto. Tomas) as a _school_ would be accepted colloquially. But I believe it is more appropriate, especially in a book, to call UST a "pamantasan," which translates to "university" in English. Although we have "unibersidad," we should remember that it came from the Spanish _universidad_.


----------

